
When working from home doesn't work - forrestbrazeal
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/when-working-from-home-doesnt-work/540660/?single_page=true
======
Apocryphon
Interesting c2.com entry for ST Lab:
[http://wiki.c2.com/?SantaTeresaLaboratory](http://wiki.c2.com/?SantaTeresaLaboratory)

